# Post count- Why do we care?



## fett527 (Apr 28, 2005)

I had been thinking of what to do for my 1,000th post.  I thought the "Hey look at me" threads were getting a bit cliche, but I found that it mattered to me that people noticed that I had 1,000 posts.

So, I'm turning my 1,000 posts thread into a social observation discussion.  Why do we care about post counts?  Do you care about your post count?  Obviously, many people do hence the "Look at me and my post count" threads.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 28, 2005)

one post = one experience point.

I think that pretty much sums it up.


----------



## Darkness (Apr 28, 2005)

Technically, I don't really care. I'll hit 10k soon but I'm not going to start a thread about it or anything.


----------



## Torm (Apr 28, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> Why do we care about post counts?



I don't really. I just found the occasion of my 1,000th a good excuse to launch a thread in which to babble about anything and everything.

Oh, and it makes a lovely way to harass Crothian.


----------



## der_kluge (Apr 28, 2005)

I do care. I don't know why. I wear it like a badge of honor.  But you won't find me generating tons of posts per day on hivemind topics, or anything like that. Oh, I enjoy off-topic threads to be sure, but I also try to post on-topic stuff, and I like starting new threads.

That said, I occasionally track my ranking in the members listing.  I couldn't help but notice that JDVN1 posts about 200 posts per day!  He snuck up on me yesterday, and now he's ahead of me by like 200 posts.  Whoa, dude!


----------



## diaglo (Apr 28, 2005)

it shows you have been in a number of conversations. not just listening as a lurker like Crothian.

but actually participating.


----------



## EricNoah (Apr 28, 2005)

My post count doesn't matter to me, but I do pay attention to it in others.  I use it as a gauge as to how high a standard I can hold that person w/regard to EN World rules, conduct, general behavior, etc.    If they've been around a lot and are acting like a jerk, that says something.  If they're brand new and acting like they don't know something, that says something else.  

I wonder -- maybe we should come up with a way to use post-count as a kind of currency you can spend?  Spend 1000 posts to get a baseball cap reading "My Hat of d02" or something like that??


----------



## Darkness (Apr 28, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> JDVN1 posts about 200 posts per day!  He snuck up on me yesterday, and now he's ahead of me by like 200 posts.  Whoa, dude!



 He doesn't do that every day, or even nearly so. At times, I've made 250+ posts in a day before, too. It happens.

Though he certainly _does_ post a lot.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 28, 2005)

On a vare rare and nonsleepy day I can get 200 posts. So far it has only happened once for me.


----------



## diaglo (Apr 28, 2005)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> I wonder -- maybe we should come up with a way to use post-count as a kind of currency you can spend?  Spend 1000 posts to get a baseball cap reading "My Hat of d02" or something like that??





i want one.

no, wait. i can afford 9.

my hats of d02 know no limits.


----------



## der_kluge (Apr 28, 2005)

Maybe we should have Michael translate the postcount tag into a character level?

So people would show up as 3rd level, or 2nd level or whatever.  That would be kind of neat.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 28, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> Maybe we should have Michael translate the postcount tag into a character level?
> 
> So people would show up as 3rd level, or 2nd level or whatever.  That would be kind of neat.



I'm all for it!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 28, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> He doesn't do that every day, or even nearly so. At times, I've made 250+ posts in a day before, too. It happens.
> 
> Though he certainly _does_ post a lot.



 Yeah, Jdvn1 has one of the highest PPDs that I've seen.

To answer the question: I started my 1000 posts thread more out of curiosity, to see if anybody really cared or even noticed me, as I had posted 1000 times, all in General, Rules, and House Rules, without anyone knowing who I was and with the majority of my posts simply ignored and not replied.


----------



## Krieg (Apr 28, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> Why do we care about post counts?  Do you care about your post count?




Because we are by nature competitive creatures.


----------



## Mystery Man (Apr 28, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> my hats of d02 know no limits.




If we were to take away post counts that have that phrase you would only have about 37 _actual_ posts.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 28, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm all for it!



 Sounds good to me.  Fru and I are almost 3rd-level!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 28, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Sounds good to me.  Fru and I are almost 3rd-level!



Yeah, it only took you about two months and me eight. You must have less of a RL than I do, and I have no job.


----------



## Chacal (Apr 28, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> Why do we care about post counts?




We play a game where  a bunch of numbers are necessary (if  not essential) to define and evaluate nearly everything.

We like numbers 


Chacal


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 28, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yeah, it only took you about two months and me eight. You must have less of a RL than I do, and I have no job.



 I have less than no job, I'm an MIT-student!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 28, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I have less than no job, I'm an MIT-student!



If you're schooling at MIT, how do you hve the time to even be here?


----------



## diaglo (Apr 28, 2005)

Mystery Man said:
			
		

> If we were to take away post counts that have that phrase you would only have about 37 _actual_ posts.




[homer] D'oh [/homer]

actually, i'd have 800 or so. most of which are in the Story Hour forum.   


read the story hour in my sig.


----------



## Torm (Apr 28, 2005)

Chacal said:
			
		

> We like numbers



[uppity]I'm sor-ry, but I don't recall us _asking_ for opinions from the sub-1,000 rabble.[/uppity]



I am, of course, just kidding.  And you're right, that might be part of it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 28, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> If you're schooling at MIT, how do you hve the time to even be here?



 I only took 22 credits equivalent of courses this semester, as there was a play.  The play is over.  Thus, since I didn't take my usual 26 credits, I have 4 credits worth of time to be on ENWorld.  I told ya, I do think quickly (but not well).

Also, MIT's difficulty is overrated.  None of the classes here is actually that hard...


----------



## Torm (Apr 28, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> None of the classes here *is* actually that hard...



And of course, tech schools don't teach grammar, so that helps, right?


----------



## Joker (Apr 28, 2005)

If 1 postcount = 1 Experience Point, how much do reviews count as?


----------



## Inconsequenti-AL (Apr 28, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> i want one.
> 
> no, wait. i can afford 9.
> 
> my hats of d02 know no limits.




Hang on a second. Under that system, surely it should be:

"my hats of d02 know the limit 9." 

Not as catchy, but it's a new cliche at least.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 28, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Also, MIT's difficulty is overrated.  None of the classes here is actually that hard...



You'r kidding right? Don't you have to be a freakin' genius to be accepted?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 28, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> And of course, tech schools don't teach grammar, so that helps, right?



 If you think you were correcting me there, you are sadly sadly mistaken my friend.  Mine is the correct grammar.  You may be surprised, but look it up.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 28, 2005)

Joker said:
			
		

> If 1 postcount = 1 Experience Point, how much do reviews count as?



A review is equivalent to one post.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 28, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You'r kidding right? Don't you have to be a freakin' genius to be accepted?



 Not really.  They just have to think that you're smart.  I'm not really that smart, but by always getting 'A's and not getting any questions wrong on those trivial and not good measures of intelligence aptitude tests (like the SAT 1600) because I happen to be good at multiple choice, I tricked them all!   

Oh, and I got an 800 on the Writing Skills grammar section too because I knew how to conjugate sentences with "None of them" as the subject


----------



## diaglo (Apr 28, 2005)

Inconsequenti-AL said:
			
		

> Hang on a second. Under that system, surely it should be:
> 
> "my hats of d02 know the limit 9."
> 
> Not as catchy, but it's a new cliche at least.




but i can keep adding to them... eventually i'll reach nirvana..


----------



## diaglo (Apr 28, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> And of course, tech schools don't teach grammar, so that helps, right?




Psssttt.... Torm... RA is right.

edit: D'oh.. he replied


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 28, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Not really. They just have to think that you're smart. I'm not really that smart, but by always getting 'A's and not getting any questions wrong on those trivial and not good measures of intelligence aptitude tests (like the SAT 1600) because I happen to be good at multiple choice, I tricked them all!
> 
> Oh, and I got an 800 on the Writing Skills grammar section too because I knew how to conjugate sentences with "None of them" as the subject



<blink>

well ain't that a kick in the......

if I would have known that back in '96 I doubt I'd be jobless right now.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 28, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> Psssttt.... Torm... RA is right.
> 
> edit: D'oh.. he replied



 Heehee, its always interesting when people correct me and they're wrong. 

I do try to spell and use grammar correctly to the best of my ability, even on forums.  That includes leaving prepositions in the middle of sentences in which they are included.


----------



## Torm (Apr 28, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, and I got an 800 on the Writing Skills grammar section too because I knew how to conjugate sentences with "None of them" as the subject



Yes, yes. I'm still sleepy groggy - and got a headcold to boot.

Kiss my grits.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 28, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> <blink>
> 
> well ain't that a kick in the......
> 
> if I would have known that back in '96 I doubt I'd be jobless right now.



 Its all in the packaging.  I worked at NASA running "Legendre Tranforms to Analyse Cosmic Microwave Background Patterns to Discover Trends that Implicate the Density Fluctuations in the Early Proto-Universe."  Did I understand it?  Hell no!  Did my work matter?  Again, no.  Did MIT think it was good?  Yup.  

MIT lets accepted students look at what the people who reviewed the transcript wrote when they decided to accept.  One thing that I found was interesting is that they were really impressed with the fact that I was elected to the Homecoming Court by my school, a fact I only added as an afterthought when it happened.


----------



## EricNoah (Apr 28, 2005)

we could call the number of posts "experience points".  Which supports my call to spend XP on item creation!  

edit -- doh, very very slow on the draw here...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 28, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Yes, yes. I'm still sleepy groggy - and got a headcold to boot.
> 
> Kiss my grits.



 Heh, its just funny to me, that's all.  I would probably not correct someone for saying it the other way around, but when I saw how you had italicised the word is in the quote, I was like, "Oh crap!  I must have said 'was' by mistake.  I'm an idiot"

Then I checked and I had said it correctly.  That's when I realised you thought it was wrong


----------



## diaglo (Apr 28, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That includes leaving prepositions in the middle of sentences in which they are included.





but doesn't include editing to not end a sentence with a preposition: 







> You may be surprised, but look it up.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 28, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> but doesn't include editing to not end a sentence with a preposition:



 In imperative phrases, prepositions can correctly end the sentence.  For instance, "Please come in."


----------



## Torm (Apr 28, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, and I got an 800 on the Writing Skills grammar section too because I knew how to conjugate sentences with "None of them" as the subject



Also, this reminds me of something funny I did to a girl named Angie that I knew back in high school. We were in study hall, and she was talking to one of the cheerleaders about their SAT scores. The cheerleader was depressed because she scored in the 600s and was telling Angie how smart she was because she scored 970, and that she wished she was as smart as her.

Eventually, as I knew she couldn't resist doing, Angie turned and asked me what I had made. I bowed my head sadly, and said, "750." She said, "What happened?!" I let the sad look hang for a another moment, and then grinned evilly and said, "but that was just on the Math part."  

This was back before they wussied the tests up, and way before they changed the max score to 2400. I dislike that they do that - I know its necessary to keep the tests updated, but it makes my 1470 look worse and worse.


----------



## Xath (Apr 28, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> Maybe we should have Michael translate the postcount tag into a character level?
> 
> So people would show up as 3rd level, or 2nd level or whatever.  That would be kind of neat.





I took care of this in my signature when I reached 1000.  See below.  You are officially mooching off of my idea.


----------



## Goblyn (Apr 28, 2005)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> we could call the number of posts "experience points".  Which supports my call to spend XP on item creation!
> 
> edit -- doh, very very slow on the draw here...





I'm posting for XP!

Of course, at the rate I go at, I'll die of old age before level 3.

...

I must be a commoner.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 28, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Its all in the packaging.  I worked at NASA running "Legendre Tranforms to Analyse Cosmic Microwave Background Patterns to Discover Trends that Implicate the Density Fluctuations in the Early Proto-Universe."  Did I understand it?  Hell no!  Did my work matter?  Again, no.  Did MIT think it was good?  Yup.



Okay, two questions:
How in the heck did you land a job at NASA? 
How old are you?


----------



## fett527 (Apr 28, 2005)

Well, this ballooned quickly!  Running to lunch and will try to comment on replies a little later.  Thanks!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 28, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Also, this reminds me of something funny I did to a girl named Angie that I knew back in high school. We were in study hall, and she was talking to one of the cheerleaders about their SAT scores. The cheerleader was depressed because she scored in the 600s and was telling Angie how smart she was because she scored 970, and that she wished she was as smart as her.
> 
> Eventually, as I knew she couldn't resist doing, Angie turned and asked me what I had made. I bowed my head sadly, and said, "750." She said, "What happened?!" I let the sad look hang for a another moment, and then grinned evilly and said, "but that was just on the Math part."
> 
> This was back before they wussied the tests up, and way before they changed the max score to 2400. I dislike that they do that - I know its necessary to keep the tests updated, but it makes my 1470 look worse and worse.



 I took it before they changed that too.  For grammar, I was referring to the Writing SATII.  I got 800s on all those stupid things; whatever they'd throw at me.  At least in high school.  I did take it in middle school though, although I did significantly worse then (1410, 720 Math /690 Verbal)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 28, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Okay, two questions:
> How in the heck did you land a job at NASA?
> How old are you?



 I'm almost 20.  I worked at NASA because I didn't have anything better to do.  More recently, I've done Artificially Intelligent Abductive Inference Reasoning for Diagnostic Problem Solving (so it can make informed guesses like you or I, rather that merely following Deductive chains or using Inductive logic).  Also working on a Campaign Setting PDF at the moment.  And I've written some papers on Shakespeare and Mythology.  One time, a professor was so intrigued by hearing me present my paper on the Metafilm Substructure in Almereyda's Hamlet that he contacted the director to ask him about my ideas.  That was sweet!


----------



## JimAde (Apr 28, 2005)

To answer the original question, I don't really care about my post count.  At least I didin't until people started with the "my 1000th post" threads.  Then I realized I had missed mine and didn't even get a cake.



And if I could spend my posts I would.  That way my post count would stay low and Eric wouldn't expect too much of me.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 28, 2005)

Dang, Rystil it sound like like you've got more brain cells than I do.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 28, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Dang, Rystil it sound like like you've got more brain cells than I do.



 Maybe, but its probably just that I move about quickly and I'm more mercurial (darting about from one thing to another).  I doubt that I will ever truly be happy, though, for the idea of staying in any one job for too long makes me feel queasy.

Also, as I told you before, my stuff sounds better than it actually was.  Its all about the packaging


----------



## fett527 (Apr 28, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Oh, and it makes a lovely way to harass Crothian.




Or you can re-post funny gameday pictures of him!


----------



## fett527 (Apr 28, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> I do care. I don't know why. I wear it like a badge of honor.  But you won't find me generating tons of posts per day on hivemind topics, or anything like that. Oh, I enjoy off-topic threads to be sure, but I also try to post on-topic stuff, and I like starting new threads.
> 
> That said, I occasionally track my ranking in the members listing.  I couldn't help but notice that JDVN1 posts about 200 posts per day!  He snuck up on me yesterday, and now he's ahead of me by like 200 posts.  Whoa, dude!




That's the way I kind of feel.  Maybe not as strong as badge of honor,but definitely for recognition.  I do try to post mostly on on-topic stuff (it seems in the TV/movie forum mostly).  I can't say that I track the ranking in the members list and I definitely do not post 200 times a day ever!


----------



## fett527 (Apr 28, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> it shows you have been in a number of conversations. not just listening as a lurker like Crothian.
> 
> but actually participating.




I do want people to feel I participate.  Do you think postcount lends to the validity of your response to someone?  Does it give your opinion more weight?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 28, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> I do care. I don't know why. I wear it like a badge of honor.  But you won't find me generating tons of posts per day on hivemind topics, or anything like that. Oh, I enjoy off-topic threads to be sure, but I also try to post on-topic stuff, and I like starting new threads.
> 
> That said, I occasionally track my ranking in the members listing.  I couldn't help but notice that JDVN1 posts about 200 posts per day!  He snuck up on me yesterday, and now he's ahead of me by like 200 posts.  Whoa, dude!



Eh... heh.     I post a lot, but I don't particularly care.  I think it's just neat.  Also, I've noticed that people with low post counts or that are very new tend to be ignored more.

And, sure, my ppd rate is high, but Rystil's is about 50% higher than mine.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Apr 28, 2005)

In a hundred years...okay, in two (maybe five), I want people to look back at my post, devolope a profile and digital clone of me, the more post I have the better the clone.


----------



## fett527 (Apr 28, 2005)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> My post count doesn't matter to me, but I do pay attention to it in others.  I use it as a gauge as to how high a standard I can hold that person w/regard to EN World rules, conduct, general behavior, etc.    If they've been around a lot and are acting like a jerk, that says something.  If they're brand new and acting like they don't know something, that says something else.




True, it is a good gauge for moerators.  So, it does have a practical application.



			
				EricNoah said:
			
		

> I wonder -- maybe we should come up with a way to use post-count as a kind of currency you can spend?  Spend 1000 posts to get a baseball cap reading "My Hat of d02" or something like that??




I feel like I'd have to have something to show what I gained for my posts!  Like I have 500 posts and I have this cool hat.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 28, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yeah, Jdvn1 has one of the highest PPDs that I've seen.



"Had."  

Mine was the highest until you came along!


----------



## fett527 (Apr 28, 2005)

Krieg said:
			
		

> Because we are by nature competitive creatures.




This is very true!


----------



## fett527 (Apr 28, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yeah, it only took you about two months and me eight. You must have less of a RL than I do, and I have no job.




It has only taken me almost 3 years to get 1,000 posts.   I have noly picked up the pace in recent months.


----------



## fett527 (Apr 28, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> [homer] D'oh [/homer]
> 
> actually, i'd have 800 or so. most of which are in the Story Hour forum.
> 
> ...




I'll promise to start reading yours if you promise to start reading ours!  (Link in the sig)  Seriously.


----------



## diaglo (Apr 28, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> I do want people to feel I participate.  Do you think postcount lends to the validity of your response to someone?  Does it give your opinion more weight?





yes and no. if you reply 6 times to one thread vs. 1 time in another.

it may mean you have more to say. or show more interest in that thread. so it may mean your words lend more. or it could mean you are in a flamewar with someone... but that is another topic.


so topics like the one with 6 posts... lets call it a topic on minis.

may mean people will start to look for your posts on all topics about minis. to get your opinion.


----------



## Goblyn (Apr 28, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Also, I've noticed that people with low post counts or that are very new tend to be ignored more.




Yup.


----------



## MonsterMash (Apr 28, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> He doesn't do that every day, or even nearly so. At times, I've made 250+ posts in a day before, too. It happens.
> 
> Though he certainly _does_ post a lot.



how can anyone make 200+ posts in a day - I think my peak has been about 40-50, which seemed a lot!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 28, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Eh... heh.     I post a lot, but I don't particularly care.  I think it's just neat.  Also, I've noticed that people with low post counts or that are very new tend to be ignored more.
> 
> And, sure, my ppd rate is high, but Rystil's is about 50% higher than mine.



 I agree about the ignoring thing.  Everybody ignored me about 90% of the time until I got more posts.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 28, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I agree about the ignoring thing.  Everybody ignored me about 90% of the time until I got more posts.



... What was that?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 28, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... What was that?



 Heh


----------



## diaglo (Apr 28, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I agree about the ignoring thing.  Everybody ignored me about 90% of the time until I got more posts.



i'm ignoring you right now RA

IYKWIMAITYD


----------



## Crothian (Apr 28, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I agree about the ignoring thing.  Everybody ignored me about 90% of the time until I got more posts.




you've been here 2 months, they didn't haver time to ignore you


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 28, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> i'm ignoring you right now RA
> 
> IYKWIMAITYD



 Suuuuure   Quoting me and saying you're ignoring me is the kind of ignoring I like better


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 28, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> you've been here 2 months, they didn't haver time to ignore you



 Sure I have.  If 900 of my first 1000 posts were ignored in my first two months, its no different than if fett, who's been here for 3 years, had 900 of his 1000 posts ignored over the spread of 3 years.


----------



## fett527 (Apr 28, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Eh... heh.     I post a lot, but I don't particularly care.  I think it's just neat.  Also, I've noticed that people with low post counts or that are very new tend to be ignored more..




True.  I think postcount=experience points to posters already.


----------



## fett527 (Apr 28, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Sure I have.  If 900 of my first 1000 posts were ignored in my first two months, its no different than if fett, who's been here for 3 years, had 900 of his 1000 posts ignored over the spread of 3 years.




I would not say that my posts were completely ignored over that time frame.  Certainly not if I started a thread in the rules forum- people are very helpful here no matter what your postcount.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 28, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Sure I have.  If 900 of my first 1000 posts were ignored in my first two months, its no different than if fett, who's been here for 3 years, had 900 of his 1000 posts ignored over the spread of 3 years.




Well, are you sure you were ignored?  No ever post gets replied to.  Heck, most of my posts go unreplied to still.  It is n't about being ignored, it is more about other having a response to your post.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 28, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> I would not say that my posts were completely ignored over that time frame.  Certainly not if I started a thread in the rules forum- people are very helpful here no matter what your postcount.



 Ah, but I very rarely started new threads.  I would answer questions in the rules forum instead of asking for help.  And people would ignore me, and then a page later someone with a high post count would say exactly the same thing I did, and the poster would thank them and that would be that


----------



## fett527 (Apr 28, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Sure I have.  If 900 of my first 1000 posts were ignored in my first two months, its no different than if fett, who's been here for 3 years, had 900 of his 1000 posts ignored over the spread of 3 years.





And in a related note, I will look at postcount AND the join date on how I talk to or address posters.  Kind of like how you didn't realize that Hivemind used to be in General (along with everything else because there was no off-topic forum).  Or that posts in off-topic didn't count toward your postcount at first.


----------



## nothing to see here (Apr 28, 2005)

Despite the prestige that comes with it...I have absolutely no interest in artificially inflating my post count...


----------



## fett527 (Apr 28, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ah, but I very rarely started new threads.  I would answer questions in the rules forum instead of asking for help.  And people would ignore me, and then a page later someone with a high post count would say exactly the same thing I did, and the poster would thank them and that would be that




I would agree to that happening.  Actually, I just wait for Hypersmurf to reply.


----------



## nothing to see here (Apr 28, 2005)

nothing to see here said:
			
		

> Despite the prestige that comes with it...I have absolutely no interest in artificially inflating my post count...





Seriously...I don't.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 28, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Well, are you sure you were ignored?  No ever post gets replied to.  Heck, most of my posts go unreplied to still.  It is n't about being ignored, it is more about other having a response to your post.



 See my above post for my sad tale of the time when I was less well-known :\


----------



## Crothian (Apr 28, 2005)

Postcount means nothing....its silly and stupid... it's like meta gaming


----------



## nothing to see here (Apr 28, 2005)

nothing to see here said:
			
		

> Seriously...I don't.




Really, absolutely...no interest in artificially inflating my post-count whatsoever...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 28, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> I would agree to that happening.  Actually, I just wait for Hypersmurf to reply.



 Heh, Hypersmurf and I usually agree on rules rulings.  We like our rules objectively determined.


----------



## fett527 (Apr 28, 2005)

nothing to see here said:
			
		

> Despite the prestige that comes with it...I have absolutely no interest in artificially inflating my post count...




Now see, I try very hard to not artificially inflate my postcount.  Which is why I chose not to engage in hivemind.  Others will have a different opinion about that.  I'm sure many people that participate in hivemind don't care that they are increasing their postcount.  They just like the random goofiness that it affords them.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 28, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Postcount means nothing....its silly and stupid... it's like meta gaming



 But it does matter, for whatever reason.  Now that my postcount is higher, people listen to me a lot more.


----------



## fett527 (Apr 28, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Heh, Hypersmurf and I usually agree on rules rulings.  We like our rules objectively determined.




but Hypersmurf has the reputation and track record.  he's been around longer and his opinion will bear more weight.  It will be that way even if when you have a similar postcount.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 28, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> Now see, I try very hard to not artificially inflate my postcount.  Which is why I chose not to engage in hivemind.  Others will have a different opinion about that.  I'm sure many people that participate in hivemind don't care that they are increasing their postcount.  They just like the random goofiness that it affords them.



 I concur with the goofiness.  I initially wouldn't post in off-topic at all, but then I thought, "Why not?"  Its a great way to get to meet people on ENWorld in a venue different from a heated rules argument.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 28, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> but Hypersmurf has the reputation and track record.  he's been around longer and his opinion will bear more weight.  It will be that way even if when you have a similar postcount.



 As it should be.  He's the only person I have ever 'met' that I can honestly say knows the rules better than I do, and the best at defending the correct interpretations that I know, period.  For some real fun, read the thread where he and I double-teamed jgbrowning together


----------



## Desdichado (Apr 28, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Technically, I don't really care. I'll hit 10k soon but I'm not going to start a thread about it or anything.



For $20 I'll start it for you.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 28, 2005)

Oh, and I've been known to draw the Hivemind actually *on* a topic (blasphemy!) like when I learned a lot about PbP from talking to them, so I'd say its definitely not just artificial inflation.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 28, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> But it does matter, for whatever reason.  Now that my postcount is higher, people listen to me a lot more.




I think you are imagining it.


----------



## fett527 (Apr 28, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> As it should be.  He's the only person I have ever 'met' that I can honestly say knows the rules better than I do, and the best at defending the correct interpretations that I know, period.  For some real fun, read the thread where he and I double-teamed jgbrowning together




Was that the one where the thread title got changed?


----------



## diaglo (Apr 28, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> but Hypersmurf has the reputation and track record.  he's been around longer and his opinion will bear more weight.  It will be that way even if when you have a similar postcount.





I never see any of Hyp's posts unless someone quotes him.   


but then again i suxx @ teh rulz


----------



## Crothian (Apr 28, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, and I've been known to draw the Hivemind actually *on* a topic (blasphemy!) like when I learned a lot about PbP from talking to them, so I'd say its definitely not just artificial inflation.




you can do that in other threads that are going to get better respoinses and help out more people that....


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 28, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I think you are imagining it.



 No.  I can count on one hand the number of times I've been ignored since then, whereas before I was rarely ever not ignored.


----------



## fett527 (Apr 28, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> I never see any of Hyp's posts unless someone quotes him.
> 
> 
> but then again i suxx @ teh rulz





So, what about that story hour challenge?


----------



## fett527 (Apr 28, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No.  I can count on one hand the number of times I've been ignored since then, whereas before I was rarely ever not ignored.




I'd suppoort Rystil on this as my experience has been similiar


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 28, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> Was that the one where the thread title got changed?



 Yup.  It was great fun.  I got an e-mail from Hypersmurf partway through because he wanted to coordinate our strategy, since I kept following his weaving of rules arguments to their secret trick at the end and he wanted to instead lure our friendly adversary into a trap


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 28, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> you can do that in other threads that are going to get better respoinses and help out more people that....



 Nah, I had Jdvn1 there and he was being talkative and helpful about the topic


----------



## fett527 (Apr 28, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yup.  It was great fun.  I got an e-mail from Hypersmurf partway through because he wanted to coordinate our strategy, since I kept following his weaving of rules arguments to their secret trick at the end and he wanted to instead lure our friendly adversary into a trap




Very funny!    Unfortuantely, I do not have a ton of time to read and post (for instance this is definitely the most posts in a thread I have had outside of story hour, rogue's gallery or pbp) and I'm pretty sure it was above my two-page limit by the time I saw it.  I read it long enough to read how the title got changed.  LOL


----------



## der_kluge (Apr 28, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> but Hypersmurf has the reputation and track record.  he's been around longer and his opinion will bear more weight.  It will be that way even if when you have a similar postcount.




I don't know... I listen to Hypersmurf because the man has shown time and time again that he fundamentally knows the world. I dread the day I get into a rules discussion with that man. That's the definition of fear right there.

Crothian OTOH, has a lot of posts, but I don't weigh his opinion on any specific topic more than anyone else, really. Although if anyone has their finger on the pulse of gaming and d20, he does. Look at how many books he's reviewed for crying out loud. That alone makes him an expert in this area.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 28, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No.  I can count on one hand the number of times I've been ignored since then, whereas before I was rarely ever not ignored.





no you can't...yyou don't know if you were being ignore, if some one missed the post, or if they just felt they didn't need to reply to your post.  You have no way of knowing the motives of the other people unless they specific tell you they ignored your post.  You are reading way to much into things.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 28, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> Very funny!    Unfortuantely, I do not have a ton of time to read and post (for instance this is definitely the most posts in a thread I have had outside of story hour, rogue's gallery or pbp) and I'm pretty sure it was above my two-page limit by the time I saw it.  I read it long enough to read how the title got changed.  LOL



 Heh, that guy was a meanie.  We were seriously going to bring the argument full-circle back to the vampire (and we did too!)


----------



## der_kluge (Apr 28, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> I never see any of Hyp's posts unless someone quotes him.
> 
> 
> but then again i suxx @ teh rulz





You're ignoring Hypersmurf?  Man, you are curmudgeony!


----------



## diaglo (Apr 28, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> So, what about that story hour challenge?





i'm already there. and finished the link in your sig.

i read part of the original a while ago. but lost track and didn't go back.

i'll follow Rel's link.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 28, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> no you can't...yyou don't know if you were being ignore, if some one missed the post, or if they just felt they didn't need to reply to your post.  You have no way of knowing the motives of the other people unless they specific tell you they ignored your post.  You are reading way to much into things.



 Perhaps we think of ignore in different ways.  I don't mean ignore as in "I don't like you and so I'm going to not read this" like an ignore list.  I mean ignore as in they don't pay attention to it because it doesn't seem important to them, possibly skipping over it and missing my comment, as you suggested.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 28, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> Crothian OTOH, has a lot of posts, but I don't weigh his opinion on any specific topic more than anyone else, really. Although if anyone has their finger on the pulse of gaming and d20, he does. Look at how many books he's reviewed for crying out loud. That alone makes him an expert in this area.




That is where posts actually come in use, when by reading them of people you can tell what they are good at and what they are not.  I'm okay with the rules, but no expert.  But I do probably read through more off the beaten path books so to speak that others don't know about.


----------



## fett527 (Apr 28, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> i'm already there. and finished the link in your sig.
> 
> i read part of the original a while ago. but lost track and didn't go back.
> 
> i'll follow Rel's link.




Ball's in my court!  I will try to get to it tonight- I'm pushing my limit at work right now with this thread!


Maybe I'll get at it anyway!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 28, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Perhaps we think of ignore in different ways.  I don't mean ignore as in "I don't like you and so I'm going to not read this" like an ignore list.  I mean ignore as in they don't pay attention to it because it doesn't seem important to them, possibly skipping over it and missing my comment, as you suggested.




not everyone reads ever post of a thread, I just think you seem to be taken offense where there is no offense intended.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 28, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> not everyone reads ever post of a thread, I just think you seem to be taken offense where there is no offense intended.



 I didn't take offense, I am merely stating a fact.  Its quite clear that not everyone reads every post in the thread, they don't have all the time.  But when push comes to shove and they have to pick which ones to read, they wouldn't read mine until I got a higher postcount.  I don't disagree with anything you've said here except your initial premise that I was wrong about the number of posts leading to a different likelihood of being ignored.


----------



## fett527 (Apr 28, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> not everyone reads ever post of a thread, I just think you seem to be taken offense where there is no offense intended.




Now, if I am going to get into a thread I feel I need to read every post.  That's why if a thread is of a certain length I will not try to get into it.


----------



## diaglo (Apr 28, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> You're ignoring Hypersmurf?  Man, you are curmudgeony!





should i change my title?

hong was first on my list. and taught me the value of using it.

Hyp wasn't that far behind.

but i knew him from the WotC boards.


----------



## fett527 (Apr 28, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I didn't take offense, I am merely stating a fact.  Its quite clear that not everyone reads every post in the thread, they don't have all the time.  But when push comes to shove and they have to pick which ones to read, they wouldn't read mine until I got a higher postcount.  I don't disagree with anything you've said here except your initial premise that I was wrong about the number of posts leading to a different likelihood of being ignored.




I agree, even though I will read all posts in a thread I am more apt to skim over the lower postcount members and respond to the higher postcounts.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 28, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> I agree, even though I will read all posts in a thread I am more apt to skim over the lower postcount members and respond to the higher postcounts.



 ::nods:: This trend is all I am saying Crothian.  I'm not saying that ENWorlders don't like low-post people, or want to be mean to them or something.


----------



## fett527 (Apr 28, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> not everyone reads ever post of a thread, I just think you seem to be taken offense where there is no offense intended.




And as I've stated, that's not true.  I don't like not reading all posts in a thread.  I can't stand when someone reads the first post in a thread and responds without reading the other posts and just repeats what's been said already.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 28, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> And as I've stated, that's not true.  I don't like not reading all posts in a thread.  I can't stand when someone reads the first post in a thread and responds without reading the other posts and just repeats what's been said already.



 I also will read all the posts (unless its Hivemind, since I learned better--in fact that was one reason I had never done Hivemind for a while) first.  In fact, that was why it took me months to contribute to shilsen's paladin thread: not enough time to read it all.


----------



## diaglo (Apr 28, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> I agree, even though I will read all posts in a thread I am more apt to skim over the lower postcount members and respond to the higher postcounts.



i read all of the posts in a thread i'm interested in.

of course, some people are on my ignore list. so i don't read those mostly.

so low post count usually means i read your posts.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 28, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> i read all of the posts in a thread i'm interested in.
> 
> of course, some people are on my ignore list. so i don't read those mostly.
> 
> so low post count usually means i read your posts.



 Diaglo is backwards in more than just his retro-style gaming!


----------



## fett527 (Apr 28, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> i read all of the posts in a thread i'm interested in.
> 
> of course, some people are on my ignore list. so i don't read those mostly.
> 
> so low post count usually means i read your posts.




Read them, yes (if they are long I skim).  Reply to them, depends.  More apt to reply to higher postcounts, yes.


----------



## der_kluge (Apr 28, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> should i change my title?
> 
> hong was first on my list. and taught me the value of using it.
> 
> ...




Speaking of Hong, where is he?  I haven't seen him 'round these parts for a while.


----------



## diaglo (Apr 28, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Diaglo is backwards in more than just his retro-style gaming!




gotta teach while they are young.

OD&D converts in the making....


----------



## Desdichado (Apr 28, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> Speaking of Hong, where is he?  I haven't seen him 'round these parts for a while.



He got a job or something like that.  I guess he found his free-wheeling grad student and ENWorld postin' days were at an end.

Of course, I post much, _much_ more from work than anywhere else.  If I had time to be out doing other things than going to work, my posts would probably essentially all dry up.


----------



## megamania (Apr 28, 2005)

Care about post counts?  Naw, I just want to dethrone Crothian    At the rate I'm going, it'll be about five years after he passes away.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 28, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> it'll be about five years after he passes away.




what a lovely thought.....


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 28, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> Care about post counts?  Naw, I just want to dethrone Crothian    At the rate I'm going, it'll be about five years after he passes away.



What, are you going on a quest to destroy him?  Oozes don't easily pass away.


----------



## diaglo (Apr 28, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> What, are you going on a quest to destroy him?  Oozes don't easily pass away.





i don't know about that. the mexican ooze i had last night passed right thru me.

IYKWIMAITYD


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 28, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> i don't know about that. the mexican ooze i had last night passed right thru me.
> 
> IYKWIMAITYD



  Even those don't pass _easily_, though.


----------



## der_kluge (Apr 28, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> He got a job or something like that.  I guess he found his free-wheeling grad student and ENWorld postin' days were at an end.
> 
> Of course, I post much, _much_ more from work than anywhere else.  If I had time to be out doing other things than going to work, my posts would probably essentially all dry up.




I post 98% of my posts from work as well.

And having nothing to do at the office will do wonders for your post count. Which was my situation for the first 3 months of this year. I also spent a large amount of that time writing for ICE, so at least I made it profitable for me.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 28, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> I don't really. I just found the occasion of my 1,000th a good excuse to launch a thread in which to babble about anything and everything.
> 
> Oh, and it makes a lovely way to harass Crothian.




Or harass Torm!   

But then we all harass Crothian.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 28, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> Maybe we should have Michael translate the postcount tag into a character level?
> 
> So people would show up as 3rd level, or 2nd level or whatever.  That would be kind of neat.




That'd be neat...


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 28, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yeah, Jdvn1 has one of the highest PPDs that I've seen.
> 
> To answer the question: I started my 1000 posts thread more out of curiosity, to see if anybody really cared or even noticed me, as I had posted 1000 times, all in General, Rules, and House Rules, without anyone knowing who I was and with the majority of my posts simply ignored and not replied.





I did mine for the sheer heck of it.... and the fact that others were doing it as well. It became one of the longest, if not _the_ longest, one that I've seen in my relatively short tenure here.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 28, 2005)

Mystery Man said:
			
		

> If we were to take away post counts that have that phrase you would only have about 37 _actual_ posts.





   

So true, so true.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 28, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> [uppity]I'm sor-ry, but I don't recall us _asking_ for opinions from the sub-1,000 rabble.[/uppity]
> 
> 
> 
> I am, of course, just kidding.  And you're right, that might be part of it.




Time to reiterate that epithet I gave you awhile back: Cocky Bastard!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 28, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Heehee, its always interesting when people correct me and they're wrong.
> 
> I do try to spell and use grammar correctly to the best of my ability, even on forums.  That includes leaving prepositions in the middle of sentences in which they are included.




Yup. And the same thing goes for spelling as well. I can't stand typos in my posts, although the rare one will slip by. Usually when I'm tired.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 28, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Yes, yes. I'm still sleepy groggy - and got a headcold to boot.




Psst., Torm: Cold-Eeze works well for getting rid of nasy colds!   



> Kiss my grits.




Being a Yankee, I doubt Rystil would get that one...


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 28, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Also, this reminds me of something funny I did to a girl named Angie that I knew back in high school. We were in study hall, and she was talking to one of the cheerleaders about their SAT scores. The cheerleader was depressed because she scored in the 600s and was telling Angie how smart she was because she scored 970, and that she wished she was as smart as her.
> 
> Eventually, as I knew she couldn't resist doing, Angie turned and asked me what I had made. I bowed my head sadly, and said, "750." She said, "What happened?!" I let the sad look hang for a another moment, and then grinned evilly and said, "but that was just on the Math part."
> 
> This was back before they wussied the tests up, and way before they changed the max score to 2400. I dislike that they do that - I know its necessary to keep the tests updated, but it makes my 1470 look worse and worse.




Considering the fact that I never took it....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 28, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ah, but I very rarely started new threads.  I would answer questions in the rules forum instead of asking for help.  And people would ignore me, and then a page later someone with a high post count would say exactly the same thing I did, and the poster would thank them and that would be that




I think you were that one who started that thread, griping about being ignored all the time....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 28, 2005)

> Originally Posted by nothing to see here
> Despite the prestige that comes with it...I have absolutely no interest in artificially inflating my post count...






			
				nothing to see here said:
			
		

> Seriously...I don't.




Talk to yourself alot?


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 28, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> Now see, I try very hard to not artificially inflate my postcount.  Which is why I chose not to engage in hivemind.  Others will have a different opinion about that.  I'm sure many people that participate in hivemind don't care that they are increasing their postcount.  They just like the random goofiness that it affords them.




Gotta love the goofiness! All hail the goofiness!!!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 28, 2005)

Ignored One said:
			
		

> But it does matter, for whatever reason.  Now that my postcount is higher, people listen to me a lot more.





Huh? Did someone say something?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 28, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I think you were that one who started that thread, griping about being ignored all the time....



 No, that was someone else who had the same problem.  I think I posted once in the thread to say that people do it to me too, but they ignored me there too :\


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 28, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> but Hypersmurf has the reputation and track record.  he's been around longer and his opinion will bear more weight.  It will be that way even if when you have a similar postcount.




I think it's more that he writes intelligent posts, moreso than the fact that he has alot of posts.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 28, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I didn't take offense, I am merely stating a fact.  Its quite clear that not everyone reads every post in the thread, they don't have all the time.  But when push comes to shove and they have to pick which ones to read, they wouldn't read mine until I got a higher postcount.  I don't disagree with anything you've said here except your initial premise that I was wrong about the number of posts leading to a different likelihood of being ignored.




I read all posts, unless they're a mile long and one long run-on paragraph which makes them hard to read. Those I skip over. 

I may not reply to all of them, but I _do_ read them!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 28, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I also will read all the posts (unless its Hivemind, since I learned better--in fact that was one reason I had never done Hivemind for a while) first.  In fact, that was why it took me months to contribute to shilsen's paladin thread: not enough time to read it all.




I don't even bother with it as it's waaay too long and so old that most of it is probably out of date by now.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 28, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> Read them, yes (if they are long I skim).  Reply to them, depends.  More apt to reply to higher postcounts, yes.




If I need to say something, then I hit "reply". Other than that, I just read and move on, high or low postcount, it doesn't matter. It shouldn't really; we all were there once ourselves. No need to be like prissy old Torm and get all uppity (like he did earlier in this thread)...


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 28, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> i don't know about that. the mexican ooze i had last night passed right thru me.
> 
> IYKWIMAITYD




::shakes head:: I just KNEW someone was gonna go there.....!


----------



## demiurge1138 (Apr 29, 2005)

You know, I don't really care about postcount. I just created a 2K posts thread because, eh, I wanted the 2000'th post to be special. So, in a way, I care and don't care at the same time. Only for special occasions, and I'm not competetive about these things. Is anyone really that competetive?

Demiurge out.


----------



## MonsterMash (Apr 29, 2005)

demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> You know, I don't really care about postcount. I just created a 2K posts thread because, eh, I wanted the 2000'th post to be special. So, in a way, I care and don't care at the same time. Only for special occasions, and I'm not competetive about these things. Is anyone really that competetive?
> 
> Demiurge out.



Yeah, even though I did a 1000th post thread it wasn't all that important to me, just a bit of fun, and as I've turned into a much more regular poster here now (of my 1,500 posts probably 1000+ were this year, the other 18 months I rarely posted here).

Now I'm much more interested in building up my review count and I keep away from the hivemind threads as too many posts too little time.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 29, 2005)

And I decided with the proliferation of 1k and 2k threads to hold off until I reach 3k posts.


----------



## fett527 (Apr 29, 2005)

I think if I ever reach 5K that might be a thing to celebrate.  Right now I'm posting much more often, so I may reach that in 5- 10 years.


----------



## der_kluge (Apr 29, 2005)

Darth K'Trava, do you realize that, aside from Rystil's brief pause, you posted SEVENTEEN times in a row?

Back away from the keyboard...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 29, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> Darth K'Trava, do you realize that, aside from Rystil's brief pause, you posted SEVENTEEN times in a row?
> 
> Back away from the keyboard...



 She always does that.  Its her custom to read every post and respond to those she finds interesting, even if those she finds interesting are four pages back from the current post


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 29, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> Darth K'Trava, do you realize that, aside from Rystil's brief pause, you posted SEVENTEEN times in a row?
> 
> Back away from the keyboard...




The keyboard is my _friiieeenddd_


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 29, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> She always does that.  Its her custom to read every post and respond to those she finds interesting, even if those she finds interesting are four pages back from the current post




Yup. 'Cause half the time, when I get back online, you guys are FOUR pages ahead and I'm catching up...


----------



## megamania (Apr 29, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> i don't know about that. the mexican ooze i had last night passed right thru me.
> 
> IYKWIMAITYD





waaaay more info than I needed to know....LOL


----------



## megamania (Apr 29, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Even those don't pass _easily_, though.




too much imaginery


----------



## megamania (Apr 29, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Or harass Torm!
> 
> But then we all harass Crothian.....




but of course


----------



## megamania (Apr 29, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Gotta love the goofiness! All hail the goofiness!!!





all hail the goofiness.


all hail the bump thread


----------



## megamania (Apr 29, 2005)

opps   wrong thread


----------



## MonsterMash (Apr 29, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> The keyboard is my _friiieeenddd_



That's how you feel about it, but I wonder how it feels with you giving it all that work!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 29, 2005)

MonsterMash said:
			
		

> That's how you feel about it, but I wonder how it feels with you giving it all that work!





It's a brand new keyboard! I finally replaced the one I'd had for about 10 years(!)


----------

